# Best suburb to live in sydney for families with kids



## maruthipanyam (May 3, 2013)

Hi

I am planning to move to Sydney in the month end of Jan or First week of Feb 2014. Can any one suggest the best suburbs in Sydney. Heard that cost of living is more in Sydney. experience guys who already started their life in Sydney please provide your suggestions.

Regards
Maruthi.P


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Maruthi.P, 

you'll probably have to make a compromise between size, price, location and infrastructure. Are you willing to spend an hour each morning/afternoon on the train or in the car to get to your workplace? Do you want a garden or would a nearby park also suffice? House or apartment? How many bedrooms do you need? Do you want to live close to the Indian expat community or is it enough if there are some Indian grocery shops nearby? Would you like to be close to the beach etc.? 

I describe some of the inner-city suburbs in this post. Most of our friends with kids live in *Balmain* (very green) or *Glebe*. You don't necessarily need a car, if you live there. *Parramatta* and *Harris Park* have a large Indian community but they require a 35min train ride to/from Sydney central station. Bondi or the Northern suburbs offer beach living.

Honestly, though? Try to get a temporary accommodation for the first month or so and then walk/ride around town and find places you like. We all have different criteria! Once you start the apartment/house hunt, streetadvisor.com.au can come in very handy - it provides reviews from locals on different suburbs and streets. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Maruthi.P,
> 
> you'll probably have to make a compromise between size, price, location and infrastructure. Are you willing to spend an hour each morning/afternoon on the train or in the car to get to your workplace? Do you want a garden or would a nearby park also suffice? House or apartment? How many bedrooms do you need? Do you want to live close to the Indian expat community or is it enough if there are some Indian grocery shops nearby? Would you like to be close to the beach etc.?
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

Do you know if we pay cash to buy our real estate in OZ there is some preference / good discounts from sellers?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Timur, 

sorry, no idea - you'd have to negotiate that with the real estate agent or seller. If you take a look at the listings in domain.com.au you'll see that buying is really expensive. 200,000-300,000AUD will get you a a small studio apartment (about 30-50m2) in the inner suburbs. The outer suburbs are cheaper, but we have not looked at the market in detail because we are not planning to buy. You can look at the latest home auction results here. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## sendtokkk (Jan 5, 2015)

Is there any discount for first time home buyers? Whats the current interest rates for home loans?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sendtokkk said:


> Is there any discount for first time home buyers? Whats the current interest rates for home loans?


$10,000 rebate for 1st time buyer and Interest rate in around 4.5% but expected to go down next month...however, cut in interest rate will create lot of demand and price will rise in coming months...


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

maruthipanyam said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to move to Sydney in the month end of Jan or First week of Feb 2014. Can any one suggest the best suburbs in Sydney. Heard that cost of living is more in Sydney. experience guys who already started their life in Sydney please provide your suggestions.
> 
> ...


Hi

we (family of five) lived in Manly (area). This area definitely is very kids friendly and close to the beaches.
But expensive too. 3BR apartment starts at about $900/wk. Jan too is a bad month for renting. Not a lot on the market and prices are still up due to summer. Better follow espressos advice and go for temp accom. first. You will find more apartments by the end of summer and costs will go down quite a bit ($100 to $150/wk).

Cheers


----------

